# New Farang Mu Sul video clip



## Kuk Sa Nim (Sep 5, 2012)

Greetings everyone,
We receive questions quite a bit asking what is Modern Farang Mu Sul, what is it about, and so on. 
Well, here is a new video clip that should answer these questions. I hope you enjoy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8Ec9WXTtaA&list=UU4K2a-H3xz4pUwQxBH-8EPw&index=1&feature=plcp

With much respect and brotherhood,
Grand Master De Alba
Kuk Sa Nim - Modern Farang Mu Sul, Intnl.


----------



## miguksaram (Sep 6, 2012)

Very nice KSN.  The only critique I would have is shorten the intro and credits and just get to the good stuff.ha.ha.ha...Love it overall!  Many blessings to you.


----------

